# could anyone identify this?



## Hien (Apr 12, 2021)

hi everyone,
these plants recently popped up in the pots that I grow my non-orchid plants (outdoor)
they seems to survive thru winter, no wilted nor died down .
would anyone be able to identify them for me, thanks


----------

